# traduzione nomi dei santi italiani in inglese



## Deylenne

Ciao a tutti!

Devo tradurre in inglese una pubblicazione su vari santi italiani, tra cui Sant'Agata di Catania, Santa Rosalia di Palermo e San Ranieri di Pisa.
Ho però un dubbio riguardo alla traduzione dei nomi di questi santi dall'italiano all'inglese. 

Precisamente vorrei sapere se secondo voi è meglio lasiare il tutto invariato senza tradurlo, tradurre solo la parola "santo" e lasciare il nome in italiano, oppure tradurre sia la parola santo che il nome del santo in questione.

Io sarei orientata sulla seconda ipotesi, ma non ne sono poi così certa.

Grazie in anticipo per i vostri suggerimenti!


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Deylenne ,

Personalmente non tradurrei i nomi dei santi: mi limiterei alle preposizioni tra il nome di battesimo e la località indicata.

Esempio: Saint Agata of Catania, Saint Rosalia of Palermo ...

Puoi, comunque, verificare qui:

http://www.catholic-saints.info/patron-saints/saint-rosalia.htm

Ciao


----------



## Deylenne

Ciao Yulan, grazie mille per il tuo suggerimento!

Stando alla pagina che mi hai linkato, la mia ipotesi di partenza (quella di tradurre solo la parola "santo") sembrerebbe confermata. Quindi credo che opterò per questa!
Se qualche madrelingua poi vuole dare il suo consiglio in merito è ovviamente il benvenuto!

Aspetto ulteriori opinioni!
Grazie ancora!


----------



## elfa

Yulan said:


> Personalmente non tradurrei i nomi dei santi: mi limiterei alle preposizioni tra il nome di battesimo e la località indicata.
> 
> Esempio: Saint Agata of Catania, Saint Rosalia of Palermo ...



 Confermo.


----------



## Deylenne

Perfetto, mille grazie Elfa!


----------



## Incommunicado

Buongiorno,
lavoro in un ufficio turistico in Umbria; moltissimi stranieri dicono "Saint Francis"; non pensate che, per lo meno nel caso di nomi traducibili, si possa tradurre anche il nome di battesimo dei santi in questione?


----------



## aefrizzo

What about Sant' Andrea?


----------



## london calling

aefrizzo said:


> What about Sant' Andrea?


Questo lo tradurrei, essendo il patrono della Scozia. _Saint Andrew_.

E confermo che parliamo di _St. Francis of Assisi. _Hello and welcome, Inc.


----------



## elfa

Incommunicado said:


> moltissimi stranieri dicono "Saint Francis"; non pensate che, per lo meno nel caso di nomi traducibili, si possa tradurre anche il nome di battesimo dei santi in questione?



Ciao Incommunicado e benvenut sul Forum

Certo - quando i nomi sono traducibili, sì. "Francis" è un nome comune in lingua inglese perciò "San Francesco" diventa "Saint Francis". Nei casi riportati sopra però non abbbiamo "Agata", quindi rimane "Agata". Abbiamo "Rosalie" invece ma è un nome abbastanza raro così che troviamo quasi lo stesso numero di voci su Google per "Saint Rosalia" quanto "Saint Rosalie". 

Credo che i santi con nomi traducibili, specialmente quei santi "famosi" i cui atti sono riconosciuti in tutto il mondo, siano tradotti in lingua inglese. Quelli invece che non hanno nomi traducibili e che sono poco noti se vogliamo, i loro nomi non vengono tradotti. 

Edit: late! crossposted with LC and aefrizzo


----------



## gandolfo

Hi elfa

Agata is Agatha isn't it?


----------



## Tegs

Sant'Agata di Catania = Saint _Agatha_ of _Sicily _(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agatha_of_Sicily)

 Santa Rosalia di Palermo = Saint Rosalia of Palermo (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Rosalia) 

San Ranieri di Pisa = Saint _Rainerius_ of Pisa (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainerius)

Always worth checking if there are already translations in English


----------



## Einstein

Ciao Elfa Ma non hai mai sentito il nome Agatha? EDIT: Tegs e gandolfo mi hanno battuto.

Comunque sono d'accordo che non c'è una regola universale.


> Credo che i santi con nomi traducibili, specialmente quei santi "famosi" i cui atti sono riconosciuti in tutto il mondo, siano tradotti in lingua inglese. Quelli invece che non hanno nomi traducibili e che sono poco noti se vogliamo, i loro nomi non vengono tradotti.



Condivido.


----------



## elfa

Einstein said:


> Ma non hai mai sentito il nome Agatha? EDIT: Tegs e gandolfo mi hanno battuto.



Oops!  Thanks, Einstein, gando and Tegs!


----------



## Incommunicado

Grazie  - fino ad oggi, nelle tante guide che ho tradotto, ho sempre lasciato i nomi dei santi in italiano. Ma in effetti non mi piace molto  penso che da ora in poi li tradurrò


----------



## Rival

london calling said:


> E confermo che parliamo di _St. Francis of Assisi.
> _




... and Saint Anthony of Padua.
.


----------



## aefrizzo

london calling said:


> Questo lo tradurrei, essendo il patrono della Scozia. _Saint Andrew_.


Meno male. Qualche devoto anglofono potrebbe non sapere che Andre*a* in Italia è maschile.


----------



## violapais

Ciao ragazzi, io tradurrei i nomi dei santi per la semplice ragione che tutti lo fanno, anche noi, e non solo con i santi. 

Per esempio: Santo Stefano (santo almeno per gli ortodossi), ossia Stefano il Grande, in realtà essendo rumeno si chiamerebbe _*Ștefan cel Mare*_. Ovviamente che si trattasse di Stefano il Grande non l'avevo capito finché un mio amico non mi ha illuminato, visto che non me l'avevano tradotto sulla guida. E Sant'Ignazio, che altro non è che _*Ignacio de Loyola*_? 

Potrei citarne molti altri, a partire dai Re Inglesi ed i patrioti americani per arrivare ai principi tedeschi. Io non credo che Wilhelm II, se l'avessimo chiamato Guglielmo II, si sarebbe voltato.


----------



## london calling

violapais said:


> Per esempio: Santo Stefano (santo almeno per gli ortodossi), ossia Stefano il Grande, in realtà essendo rumeno si chiamerebbe _*Ștefan cel Mare*_. Ovviamente che si trattasse di Stefano il Grande non l'avevo capito finché un mio amico non mi ha illuminato, visto che non me l'avevano tradotto sulla guida. E Sant'Ignazio, che altro non è che _*Ignacio de Loyola*_?


E' un po' come i nomi delle città. Alcuni si traducono,  altri no. Io tradurrei i nomi di quelli più noti.


----------



## Einstein

Non c'è coerenza! 


> Io non credo che Wilhelm II, se l'avessimo chiamato Guglielmo II, si sarebbe voltato.


Certamente, visto che si parla tranquillamente di *Guglielmo il conquistatore*. E neanche gli anglofono traducevano *Wilhelm II*, se non quando lo chiamavano *Kaiser Bill*! I vari re *Carlos *di Spagna li abbiamo sempre chiamati *Charles*, eppure quello attuale non lo chiamiamo *John Charles*, ma *Juan Carlos*.
Quando è difficile tradurre il nome di un santo in inglese, si latinizza: *St Ignatius Loyola* (come sicuramente faceva lui stesso).


----------



## giginho

Einstein said:


> Non c'è coerenza!
> 
> Certamente, visto che si parla tranquillamente di *Guglielmo il conquistatore*. E neanche gli anglofono traducevano *Wilhelm II*, se non quando lo chiamavano *Kaiser Bill*! I vari re *Carlos *di Spagna li abbiamo sempre chiamati *Charles*, eppure quello attuale non lo chiamiamo *John Charles*, ma *Juan Carlos*.
> Quando è difficile tradurre il nome di un santo in inglese, si latinizza: *St Ignatius Loyola* (come sicuramente faceva lui stesso).



Einstein, non lo chiamate John Charles perchè quello è solo ed esclusivamente il centravanti della Juventus che faceva coppia con "el cabezòn" Sivori!

Piccola nota: St. Ignatius Loyol*ae *


----------



## Einstein

giginho said:


> Piccola nota: St. Ignatius Loyol*ae *


Giginho, il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza, ma Google non è d'accordo:
"Ignatius Loyola" 1.210.000
"Ignatius Loyolae" 465


----------



## giginho

Sai che non ho nemmeno controllato con Google? sono andato diretto sul latino e chi si è visto si è visto (fammelo dire, ti prego: "who have been seen, have been seen!" traduzione di un mio amico data ad un inglese...).

Se però lo dice google alzo le mani!


----------



## curiosone

While I've always seen it written as "Loyola," why should Google be considered more correct than Latin?  
_If we were to allow the Google majority to dictate how we spell words in English, we'd already have eliminated some rather archaic spellings! _


----------



## giginho

Well, my friends, let me lead the rebellion against Google and the misspell of the latin words!!!!!

Cives Taurinus sum!


----------



## Einstein

curiosone said:


> While I've always seen it written as "Loyola," why should Google be considered more correct than Latin?
> _If we were to allow the Google majority to dictate how we spell words in English, we'd already have eliminated some rather archaic spellings! _


Google isn't the source of all wisdom, but here the crushing majority in favour of Loyola shows that it's the regular version for English speakers. If the majority language on Google were Latin I'm sure we'd get a different result!

Giginho, direi "those who have been seen have been seen" or "he who has been seen has been seen" Ma se ti interessa una traduzione comprensibile, guarda QUI.


----------



## curiosone

Einstein said:


> Google isn't the source of all wisdom, but here the crushing majority in favour of Loyola shows that it's the regular version for English speakers. If the majority language on Google were Latin I'm sure we'd get a different result!
> 
> Giginho, direi "those who have been seen have been seen" or "he who has been seen has been seen" Ma se ti interessa una traduzione comprensibile, guarda QUI.



I guess it boils down to choosing whether to spell the name in Latin, or the way most English speakers spell it, or (perhaps better) the way he spelled his own name (in basco *Íñigo López Loiola)*.

_I hope, when I become a saint, that people will respect the way I spell MY own name._


----------



## aefrizzo

curiosone said:


> I guess it boils down to choosing whether to spell the name in Latin, or the way most English speakers spell it, or (perhaps better) the way he spelled his own name (in basco*Íñigo López Loiola)*.
> 
> _I hope, when I become a saint, that people will respect the way I spell MY own name._


Non era un santo nè di origine spagnola, però: Inigo Jones? Un capriccio di papà?


----------



## Rival

I had the dubious privilege of attending a Jesuit boarding school in my sinful youth, and we had the doings of *Saint Ignatius Loyola* rammed down our throats on a more or less continuous basis -- and his moniker was never anything other than that. No -ae.

There is another Jesuit saint whose name has greater potential for translation problems -- Saint Francis Xavier's birth name was apparently "Francisco de Jasso y Azpilicueta". 
.


----------



## giginho

So, Rival that's for you:

Sant'ignazio di Loyola,
fai finire questa scuola
per noi siamo stanchi
di scaldare questi banchi

At the end what we pointed out is that in Egland none can spell latin properly......ahahahahah


----------



## Tegs

Stay on the topic of translating saints' names people


----------



## Rival

What makes you think 


giginho said:


> ... that in Egland none can spell latin properly......ahahahahah


?


Just because we Latinised "_Iñigo_" doesn't mean we also Latinised "_Loiolakoa_" (_his surname, according to Wikipedia_, which appears to have been 'Spanish-ised' instead).  Perhaps the problem is about being consistent, rather than about Latin spelling.  


P.S. As I'm writing this, my radio is playing a BBC programme about Inigo Jones -- how's that for synchronicity ?
.


----------

